# Ladies, my wife wants a wheelbarrow for Christmas.....input?



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not making this up, she really wants a new wheelbarrow for Christmas. She wants one with ergonomic handles but hasn't told me which one. I would guess a 2-wheeled version, 6 CF capacity . So, who likes what?


----------



## maple1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I like your wife.

(Don't take that the wrong way  )


----------



## bmblank (Nov 20, 2013)

Personally I'd go with one of them big ol' wagons. Can hold a whole bunch, no lifting to move it, most can fit through a doorway.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2013)

Maximize hauling capacity with a small trailer and a wife-harness.


----------



## bmblank (Nov 20, 2013)

Believe it or not I've actually considered putting an electronic winch in my boiler room so I can tow a full wagon from the shed right into the boiler room.


----------



## festerw (Nov 20, 2013)

This just popped into my head when I read the title.


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

I ain't a lady, but I saw this one and went - "Cool".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 20, 2013)

Jags said:


> I ain't a lady, but I saw this one and went - "Cool".



I aint a lady, but I do wear a lady-harness

Telling you, it will catch on in more than just the boudoir


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2013)

You have just caused a collective indentured servant eyebrow raising.


----------



## webbie (Nov 20, 2013)

We have a couple and she uses them more than I do....she likes the less tipsy ones, though.....like those big honking plastic ones!

See? They can't resist the call of a Rubbermaid garden cart....


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

webbie said:


> We have a couple and she uses them more than I do....she likes the less tipsy ones, though.....like those big honking plastic ones!
> 
> See? They can't resist the call of a Rubbermaid garden cart....


The cart is the way to go. My wife can even wheel and dump it herself! Impossible with a standard wheelbarrow. That robotic mower in the video interests me though.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm digging the cart. She saw something on a DIY show and said- That's what I want! 
I am not going to show her the battery powered wheelbarrow, I think the shipping alone would be a deal breaker, much less the initial cost. It is cool though.
Forgot, I also have to find a good rechargeable weed-whacker, she wants one of those too.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 21, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Click to expand... I aint a lady, but I do wear a lady-harness Telling you, it will catch on in more than just the boudoir


 This..Is..Disturbing.  Lay off the kiln dude, it's starting to affect you and it shows. 
sorry..................


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 21, 2013)

Get her the wheelbarrow but also something flimsy!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 21, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> Get her the wheelbarrow but also something flimsy!


No you want a sturdy wheelbarrow. Umm...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know if getting a large wheelbarrow is a good idea.  If it's too big she won't be able to move it fully loaded and won't like it... won't use it.  

Personally I don't like the double front wheel either.  There is double the rolling resistance and if you are in wet soil they need much more area supported for the tires.  Like in most activities, teach them how to control and move a wheelbarrow right and you won't have any problems with the single wheel.  Too many people try to control the wheelbarrow with their biceps.  If they would use their shoulders they would find it much easier.  

Matt


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 21, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> No you want a sturdy wheelbarrow. Umm...




Or, a sturdy flimsy.  How's about a 4oz. full grain Reindeer Teddy...... with bells.   'Tis the season!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> I'm not making this up, she really wants a new wheelbarrow for Christmas.



Please send pics.  If similarly young and attractive, I'd like to discuss a trade.


----------



## Dix (Nov 25, 2013)

I have one of these

http://www.truevalue.com/product/8-Cu-Ft-Polyethelyne-Wheelbarrow/8524.uts#fullDescription






We have them at the farm for manure, hay, what ever else. Hold up well. Just put "no flats" on it this fall after 3 years of use.

I prefer the "duallies" as they move better in the snow around here


----------



## bmblank (Nov 25, 2013)

I have one pretty much just like that. 10 cu. foot. Only problem is it's about 2 inches to wide for a 36 door. Can sure move a crapload with it though.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2013)

I was unreasonably excited about mine...but...it's antique






I got it for $10 off of Craigslist and yes, I used it to move that wood.  Wheel never gets a flat :D


----------



## Ashful (Nov 28, 2013)

My wheelbarrow:




Moves 1/4 cord per load.


----------



## Dix (Nov 28, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> I was unreasonably excited about mine...but...it's antique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GF, I love it, but git yerself a dually ... please


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> GF, I love it, but git yerself a dually ... please



Lol...we got a garden tractor cart this year, so the Wheelbarrow has retired from moving wood to light garden work.


----------



## Dix (Nov 28, 2013)

bmblank said:


> I have one pretty much just like that. 10 cu. foot. Only problem is it's about 2 inches to wide for a 36 door. Can sure move a crapload with it though.



That puppy can move a load of crap, in more ways than one  . I love it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 29, 2013)

Careful! Maybe she is planning to move out yur stuff with it.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 29, 2013)

did she explain the ergonomic handles part? not sure if I know how that would work...


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 30, 2013)

I picked up one of these about 3 months ago:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1400-lb-capacity

Moved about 3 truck loads of wood into the house with it. Wife likes the looks and it has dump capability. But over time, in colder areas, the plastic might get brittle and in sunny areas the same. But for $100 its a pretty good solution.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 30, 2013)

HeatsTwice said:


> I picked up one of these about 3 months ago:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-dump-cart-1400-lb-capacity
> .


Price not bad but i do think 3/4 of a ton would crush that unit. A bit over rated. LIke the 1000lb rating of a garden cart from harbor freight. I wouldnt attempt HALF that .


----------



## JoeyD (Nov 30, 2013)

webbie said:


> We have a couple and she uses them more than I do....she likes the less tipsy ones, though.....like those big honking plastic ones!
> 
> See? They can't resist the call of a Rubbermaid garden cart....



I've had one of these for almost 15 years and only replaced the tires once. My wife loves it.

I bought this and never use the wheelbarrow.


----------

